
TinEye Reverse Image Search - tzury
http://www.tineye.com/
======
slyall
I found it missed a few. I have a couple of images I uploaded to Wikipedia of
people. These articles are on the wikipedia entry to easy to find and get a
few uses.

If I search for the person's name on google image search I get a few (non
wikipedia) matches. But TinEye is unable to find _any_ non-wikipedia matches
for the same images.

The images I am checking are of Rob Muldoon, Jim Gettys and Bdale Garbee

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Muldoon_...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Muldoon_26_June_1969.jpg)

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Jim_Gett...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Jim_Gettys1.jpg)

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Bdale_pi...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Bdale_pic1.jpg)

------
ajays
Hmm... I uploaded a version of their own icon, but flipped horizontally (
<http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6198/robbyn.png> ). It couldn't find it. It
did find it when the image was not flipped, though.

~~~
revolvingcur
In general, it matches despite differences in size, cropping, some
watermarking and subtle differences in coloring. It's not surprising that
their image hash isn't invariant under rotations and flips.

------
drivebyacct2
What is the discussion here supposed to be? TinEye has been around for like 2
years now.

